# Any way to search for newest reviews?



## vacationlover2 (Aug 1, 2007)

I just love reading TUG reviews.  Is there any way to find the new ones, instead of clicking on each area and finding out if there are any?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 1, 2007)

http://tug2.com/RnR/Reviews.aspx

is a link within each section that shows the newest reviews for each section (sorted from newest to oldest)

some review managers post new reviews here on the BBS as they come in.

We are working on a new feature that will display the "newest review" as a link when you log in...but another new feature is in line to be released before that.


----------

